# shirttools/bluehost.



## simpex (Jun 26, 2008)

I have taken the plunge I just bought shirttools software to be hosted by bluehost.com.anyone using this combo or either of them? Id love to hear comments and advice. thanks Sam.


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm going to purchase this software very soon. How do you like it so far? I talked with dean and he gave me a complete walk-thru, seems easy to use, but how is it working for you?


----------



## saulnier31 (Jun 30, 2008)

I use blue host for another business and I like them. Anytime I had to call, I seem to get an actual person on the phone within minutes. Their Cpanel is layed out pretty easy and they have some tutorials for some on their products. Overall not bad especially for the price.


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

I dont have tshirt tools yet but i willbe buying this year hopefully. I use Bluehost for most of my websites. They are very reliable and they will hep you with alot of stuff. 
Great hosting company in my opinion. 
Hostgator is another at the top of my list as well. I have sites hosted with both hosting companies.


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

Had a super bad experience with BlueHost, would not recommend them to my worst enemy. Just my personal experience, there are alot of hosting companies out there that are as good if not better and have similar CPanel, so the possibilites are endless. Looks like youre on the right track though. good luck with you're new venture.


----------



## trickycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Sam 
I am thinking of getting shirttools soon and was wanting to know how your experience was with this solution?
I have had a brief chat with Dean today and was wanting to get some more information from him - but i guess I will have to arrange an online meeting to see how it really works.
Is it easy to manage and install? is your website up and running? It looks pretty good to me and is something I have been looking for a while now - _(well at least a solution thats off the shelf sort of speak)_.
I would really appreciate if we can share comments and also to see how it all develops. or if anyone else has jumped the bridge and is using it....
cheers

Marc


----------



## simpex (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Marc. my site is up but I have work to do on it I am not good at web page design i have to get back with Dean for a next web meeting but from what little i did i know it will work. i am amazed at how simple the customer can design a shirt. i have big plans for this software and will be posting more as i learn more. my sites name is blingteesrus.com you can see there pages that hav e to be done like welcome terms and condition about us etc i am currently researching other sites to learn it takes lots of time and work but i know it can only get better. thanks Sam


----------



## trickycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Simpex

Yes it would be good to here your success as regards to setting it up - _and sure you will get there as time prevails _.- I have designed websites before and have dabbled with ecommerce before - the only problem I had was getting the website to talk to the back end - shopping cart. - I had even gone down the solution and which worked using flash but again its the coding problem I had with limited knowledge.. Static images was fine but for my clients to add their own design it was becoming a nightmare and taking up too much time. This solution looks like it may work - but curious to see how well it works before i really purchase.... having no manuals or tutorials i am cautious on the purchase. Did you get any manuals? how easy is it to maneuver around the admin of shirttools???

cheers


marc


----------



## simpex (Jun 26, 2008)

yes when you buy the software Dean walks you through both ends he spent about 3 hours explaining everything but i was overwhelmed so i am going very slowly .all manuals are sent via a link with your password so you can change whatever you want i guess you have buy before you have access to all of this. regards Sam.


----------

